# Lowrance Point 1 antenna and some NMEA questions



## Bassbme

I recently purchased an HDS 7 Gen 2 touch unit and I'm going to be getting a Point 1 antenna to network with the HDS and an LMS 522 Ci GPS unit that I'll be moving from the console, to the front deck.

I called Lowrance tech support today and asked them if there was going to be any problems with the LMS unit using the Point 1 and they said it would use the Point 1 for it's GPS antenna, but the heading sensor built into the Point 1 wouldn't be enabled in the LMS. No big deal, as I'm really more interested in the waypoint accuracy the Point 1 will give me when I set a waypoint on the bow unit.

What I didn't ask about are possible mounting positions for the antenna itself. The installation instructions that Lowrance supplies a link to on their web site shows mounting the antenna nearer to the console as a preferred location. I don't have a problem with that, but I'd rather have it up near the bow of the boat. As a bass fisherman, I do my fishing from the front of the boat. Why would I want the antenna my GPS units use as their reference for boat position located elsewhere? I wouldn't. lol

Anyhow ... literature I've read about mounting the Point 1 state that to avoid possible interference caused by the trolling motor, you shouldn't mount the antenna close to the trolling motor itself. One of the questions I'm hoping to get answered is ........ just how close is too close?

I'd like to mount it on top of the gunwale about 2' from where the trolling motor is when it's deployed. I'm curious as to where others have theirs mounted, and if you have it mounted on the bow of the boat, how close do you have it to your trolling motor? Also, if you have it mounted near the trolling motor, do you notice any problems with the accuracy of your waypoints as a result?

I know I could experiment out on the water by simply holding the antenna where I'd like to mount it and then see if using the trolling motor causes any problems before mounting it, but I'd rather have it all mounted with the NMEA network up and ready to go when I put the boat on the water for the first time this year.

As far as the NMEA question I have is concerned, and this may be a stupid question, but do you have to have every device that is connected to the network, actually physically connected to the network at all times in order for the network to work, or would I have to cap those open cable ends with the same terminating caps the ends of your network backbone requires?

Thank you in advance to any and all that reply. Your input will be very much appreciated.


----------



## eye-man

No need for a terminator cap. Just remove the tee from the network.


----------



## Bassbme

eye-man said:


> No need for a terminator cap. Just remove the tee from the network.


eye man, thanks for the reply. Much appreciated.

The only problem is, I want to leave the tee and extra cable in place. I just won't have the cable attached to the unit all the time.

I'll be installing an extra Ram mount base and running another power cord and an extra tee and network cable to my front deck so I can occasionally move my Gen 2 touch unit to the front deck to use it as a dedicated chart.

As I said earlier though, Thank you for your reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## Javelin389T

This forum is weak for bass guys.Head to BBC.All your questions will be answered.

http://www.bbcboards.net/


----------



## Bassbme

Javelin389T said:


> This forum is weak for bass guys.Head to BBC.All your questions will be answered.
> 
> http://www.bbcboards.net/


Javelin ........ thanks much for that link. It looks like it's going to be the perfect place do get my questions answered.

VERY much appreciated


----------



## rockytop

most guys mount them on the back near the rear transducers, seems you would be at the wheel coming to the spot. http://www.westernbass.com/shared/mag_wb/wb_mag_spring_2014/page48/index.html


----------



## Bassbme

Javelin, once again a HUGE thank you for turning me on to that BBC web site.

It is great, and I'm getting all of my questions answered. Thank you again.

Rockytop, thanks for responding, and I hear what you're saying about where a lot of guys mount their GPS antennas. And if I used strictly 2D sonar at the console, it would make all the sense in the world, as I would be setting a way point based on what I just drove over. But side scan, and the ability to set a way point on something you don't have to drive directly over, changes the game. 

My thinking differs from the thinking of the author of the article you posted the link to in that when marking a way point by using the cursor while running side scan, it doesn't matter where your GPS antenna is in relationship to your transducer. 

The position your unit records as the way point's position and your boats position on your chart in relationship to that way point, are based on the location of the GPS antenna, not the transducer's. 

I guess I'll find out if my way of thinking ends up being correct or not. I just know that when revisiting a way point, that having the antenna closer to where I'm standing or sitting at, is going to put me closer to it from where I do my fishing, than having it mounted on the back of the boat will. 

Thanks for the reply and the link to that article though. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Javelin389T

No problem bassbme.I do not set my point one up like the article also.My point one is at console.


----------



## rockytop

next to fishing i like to talk or read about it. we are splitting hairs here, or really the boat. mounting at the console is about midway, but how far off can you be if the boat is 20 footer. the point 1 is also a compass and the magnets in the trolling motor can affect it. but only when the motor is stowed. so if i was going to mount it on the bow and the stowed trolling motor is on the port side, i would mount the point1 on the other side. this will give some seperation between the magnets, when your at the wheel geting close. when you drop the trolling motor down there wont be a problem. i mainly fish open water at erie for walleye, but i fish some inland lake and i still have to find that spot on the spot. catch a fish then the wind blows you off you still get back the old fashion way.


----------



## Bassbme

Just thought I'd post that after realizing I was having a DUH moment, my thinking on the GPS antenna's position as it relates to the transducer's position, when setting a way point by using the cursor while in Structure Scan mode, was seriously flawed. 

I was using how the cursor works to project a way point on the chart, and relating it to Structure Scan. Instead, I should have been separating the two. 

The closer the GPS antenna is to the transducer when setting a way point, or doing mapping, the more accurate that way point or map will be. 

Only when approaching, or trying to fish a way point from the front deck, would it be beneficial to have the antenna close to where you're at.

It took thinking about mapping to open my eyes.

Sorry about being stubborn about it. Sometimes I get so focused on trying to think of every scenario, that I miss the obvious.


----------

